# Tare: "De Vrij via a fine stagione."



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Nel prepartita di Lazio-Verona, Igli Tare ha annunciato la separazione a fine stagione: "De Vrij andrà via, ritiriamo la nostra proposta di rinnovo. Lo ringraziamo per quello che ha fatto e per quello che farà fino a Giugno."


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Febbraio 2018)

Via a zero?Ok,allora va dai gobbi.


----------



## Heaven (19 Febbraio 2018)

Colpa del modo di trattare di lotito


----------



## kipstar (19 Febbraio 2018)

credo che vada ai gobbi. hanno bisogno di fare qualcosa di importante dietro...


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> credo che vada ai gobbi. hanno bisogno di fare qualcosa di importante dietro...



Già, Caldara-DeVrij

Tanta roba


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2018)

Vendere Zapata, Gomez e forse Musacchio e prendere De Vrij. Per completare la nostra difesa sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## kipstar (19 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vendere Zapata, Gomez e forse Musacchio e prendere De Vrij. Per completare la nostra difesa sarebbe perfetto.



dopo le parole del ds lazio sicuro che il ragazzo ha già un accordo con qualcuno. credo che non sia il milan....magari lo fosse...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ha già l accordo coi gobbi... Come loro schifoso e vile modus operandi.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Che schifo...


----------



## sballotello (19 Febbraio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Nel prepartita di Lazio-Verona, Igli Tare ha annunciato la separazione a fine stagione: "De Vrij andrà via, ritiriamo la nostra proposta di rinnovo. Lo ringraziamo per quello che ha fatto e per quello che farà fino a Giugno."



Sarebbe una mossa intelligente, prenderlo noi e vendere musacchio


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Febbraio 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Via a zero?Ok,allora va dai gobbi.





kipstar ha scritto:


> credo che vada ai gobbi. hanno bisogno di fare qualcosa di importante dietro...





MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ha già l accordo coi gobbi... Come loro schifoso e vile modus operandi.



Ci sono rumors di un suo accordo con in Barça. Penso vada comunque all'estero a prendere una barcata di soldi.


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Febbraio 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una mossa intelligente, prenderlo noi e vendere musacchio





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vendere Zapata, Gomez e forse Musacchio e prendere De Vrij. Per completare la nostra difesa sarebbe perfetto.



Sarebbe un colpaccio, ma direi che al 99,99% non accadrà. Innanzitutto perché penso che voglia una quantità infinita di denaro e in secondo luogo perché non verrebbe a fare la riserva di Bonucci - Romagnoli.


----------



## tonilovin93 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Mah, se fosse dei gobbi tutti i giornali ne avrebbero già parlato, così come stanno facendo con Emre Can (anche se non è ancora loro)


----------



## DeJongFrimpong (20 Febbraio 2018)

Se la juve prendesse de vrij e emre can a 0 sarebbe davvero un mercato famtascientifico


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Noi che lo prendiamo a fare? Per mettere in panca romagnoli?
Dobbiamo credere nei nostri...certo a zero fa gola..ma ci sono sicuro altre squadre..l'importante è che vada via dall'italia


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2018)

Prendere un classe 92 come il laziale a zero è tanta roba.


----------



## DrHouse (20 Febbraio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Nel prepartita di Lazio-Verona, Igli Tare ha annunciato la separazione a fine stagione: "De Vrij andrà via, ritiriamo la nostra proposta di rinnovo. Lo ringraziamo per quello che ha fatto e per quello che farà fino a Giugno."



massima stima per Tare.
farsi prendere per i fondelli in questo modo è squallido.

tecnicamente sarebbe oro per noi a parametro zero. ma per come si è comportato non gli farei neppure una proposta.

va anche detto che non credo vorrà fare la riserva, e che cercherà un contratto diverso.
andrà all'Inter o alla Juve. alla prima giocherebbe titolare, alla seconda non so.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Bel giocatore, anche se in nazionale nella difesa a 4 ha tutt'altro che brillato. Bonucci e Romagnoli sono molto meglio di lui.

Comunque si dice che abbia un accordo con l'Inter.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bel giocatore, anche se in nazionale nella difesa a 4 ha tutt'altro che brillato. Bonucci e Romagnoli sono molto meglio di lui.
> 
> Comunque si dice che abbia un accordo con l'Inter.



Confermo. Si legge dell'interessamento di molte quadre. Imho - correttamente - il giocatore e il suo procuratore useranno prima l'Inter come lepre: sventoleranno un QUASI accordo a oltre 4M annui e vedranno chi alzerà il tiro. Andranno alla fine dove ci saranno più soldi che al 90% combacia con squadre che possono vantare soldi extra dalla CL. 
Se all'Inter poi venderanno Škriniar sarà un autorete clamorosa. Nessun plus se l'intenzione è questa. Il problema sarà in contesto in cui si calerà.

Immagino questo scenario per gli 'onesti': hanno già promesso a Škriniar che in caso di super offerte partirà, sicuri di prendere De Vrij; De Vrij li usa come specchietto e poi passa in una big della Premier; l'agente di Škriniar ha già ricevuto offerte e le porterà in sede: in quel momento saranno costretti a far restare Škriniar che sarà stra-insoddisfatto  altra stagione da buttare per loro


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Febbraio 2018)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Confermo. Si legge dell'interessamento di molte quadre. Imho - correttamente - il giocatore e il suo procuratore useranno prima l'Inter come lepre: sventoleranno un QUASI accordo a oltre 4M annui e vedranno chi alzerà il tiro. Andranno alla fine dove ci saranno più soldi che al 90% combacia con squadre che possono vantare soldi extra dalla CL.
> Se all'Inter poi venderanno Škriniar sarà un autorete clamorosa. Nessun plus se l'intenzione è questa. Il problema sarà in contesto in cui si calerà.
> 
> Immagino questo scenario per gli 'onesti': hanno già promesso a Škriniar che in caso di super offerte partirà, sicuri di prendere De Vrij; De Vrij li usa come specchietto e poi passa in una big della Premier; l'agente di Škriniar ha già ricevuto offerte e le porterà in sede: in quel momento saranno costretti a far restare Škriniar che sarà stra-insoddisfatto  altra stagione da buttare per loro



Ahah dai cugini c'è da aspettarsi di tutto.

Penso anche io che li useranno come lepre per poi accasarsi in Premier. Comunque De Vrij è un giocatore che mi piace solo nella difesa a tre.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Non ha senso prenderlo, la nostra difesa è sistemata e i panchinari ci sono. Andrà a prendere uno stipendio folle, e per un panchinaro non ha senso.


----------



## jacky (20 Febbraio 2018)

De Vrij è un top, fare gli schizzinosi sull'ingaggio con tutto quello che prende ed è costato Musacchio è folle.

Unico neo i numerosi infortuni.


----------



## addox (20 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Noi che lo prendiamo a fare? Per mettere in panca romagnoli?
> Dobbiamo credere nei nostri...certo a zero fa gola..ma ci sono sicuro altre squadre..l'importante è che vada via dall'italia



Esatto. Non avrebbe senso e sarebbe una follia economica e tecnica. Sono altre le priorità in questo momenti se vanno messi molti soldi per contratti sostanziosi. poi possiamo per una volta dire che i nostri giocatori sono buoni e stanno crescendo? O dobbiamo sempre guardare in casa d'altri?


----------



## jacky (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ma spendere 40 milioni di euro in 5 anni per un difensore giovane e forte è una FOLLIA ECONOMICA?

Ne abbiamo spesi 120 per Bonucci, sempre in 5 anni circa (40 + 80 d'ingaggio).

Che unità di misura avete? Avere 3 centrali forti quando si fanno le coppe è il minimo sindacale.

Cmq per me va all'Inter, quindi forse è inutile parlarne. Certo che passare da Miranda (vecchio e brocco) a De Vrij è un passo in avanti pauroso.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non ha senso prenderlo, la nostra difesa è sistemata e i panchinari ci sono. Andrà a prendere uno stipendio folle, e per un panchinaro non ha senso.



Ma figuriamoci se De Vrij verrebbe a fare la panchina al Milan 

Se ne va a zero proprio per poter scegliere la destinazione migliore. Finirà dunque in un club che gli darà il posto da leader in difesa e 6 o 7 milioni di stipendio minimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Febbraio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma spendere 40 milioni di euro in 5 anni per un difensore giovane e forte è una FOLLIA ECONOMICA?
> 
> Ne abbiamo spesi 120 per Bonucci, sempre in 5 anni circa (40 + 80 d'ingaggio).
> 
> ...



Si ma Musacchio quindi che lo abbiamo preso a fare?
A volte ci sono ruoli dove si è coperti...non è che bisogno fiondarsi su ogni giocatore sul mercato..in campo si va in 11..

Noi con un terzino sinistro abbiamo sistemato al linea di difesa per i prossimi 5 anni...se vogliamo crescere come squadra dobbiamo investire dove siamo carenti non dove siamo al completo


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma Musacchio quindi che lo abbiamo preso a fare?
> A volte ci sono ruoli dove si è coperti...non è che bisogno fiondarsi su ogni giocatore sul mercato..in campo si va in 11..
> 
> Noi con un terzino sinistro abbiamo sistemato al linea di difesa per i prossimi 5 anni...se vogliamo crescere come squadra dobbiamo investire dove siamo carenti non dove siamo al completo



Esatto. Per assurdo non ci serve nemmeno un centravanti. PER ASSURDO, ripeto.

Io lo dico da tempo... 140 milioni ... Savic + Chiesa

E basta, nessun'altro acquisto.

Firmo subito. 

So che non sarete d'accordo.

E non scrivete che 140 milioni non bastano, non è vero. Buttagli 90 milioni a Lotito e 50 ai Della Valle.
Ci danno anche il resto.


----------



## DrHouse (27 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma Musacchio quindi che lo abbiamo preso a fare?
> A volte ci sono ruoli dove si è coperti...non è che bisogno fiondarsi su ogni giocatore sul mercato..in campo si va in 11..
> 
> Noi con un terzino sinistro abbiamo sistemato al linea di difesa per i prossimi 5 anni...se vogliamo crescere come squadra dobbiamo investire dove siamo carenti non dove siamo al completo



credo De Vrij rifiuti una squadra dove sarebbe palesemente riserva. può trovare dieci squadre da Champions che lo metterebbero titolare, compresa la Juve (che però prende pure Caldara il prossimo anno).

ma dovesse arrivare l'olandese, sarebbe la prima alternativa, e si può monetizzare con Musacchio, che credo qualche ammiratore lo abbia ancora.
effettivamente avere due riserve come De Vrij e Musacchio sarebbe da top club europeo, qualcosa che al momento non è la nostra situazione.


----------

